
Why Berlin's 15 Year-Old Airport Has Never Had a Flight - doener
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ll58ZrIupKA&feature=youtu.be
======
rossdavidh
It's appalling, but given the recent incident of the American government's
safety agency asking Boeing, "would you say your plane is safe", and Boeing
saying, "yep! this is just like our old 737, no need for retraining!", I
hardly feel like we can cast aspersions on Germany in this regard.

